# tar pigeon rescue



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

About 4 weeks ago I was feeding some wild pigeons near my grocery store, and I noticed one of them was having a terrible time flying. She was covered halfway in some dark oily stuff, and when I was trying to get a better look at her, I noticed that she could barely fly at all. She hid in some bushes, so I left her alone.
I kept going back to feed her. Well about a week later, she had lost all her tail feathers, and was taken to lying in the middle of the parking lot. She almost got hit by a car right in front of me, so I took her home. Well, I bathed her, have been feeding her dove food suplimented with vitamins and she has plenty fresh water. She became tame quite rapidly, and flys onto my head on her own all the time. She has free run of the house, and even sleeps at the end of my bed near my feet.
The problem is, she still can't fly very well, she can't gain hardly any height, and she flaps her wings all crazy, never using her tail feathers like I've seen other pigeons do.
My question is, is she O.K. do you think. I want her to stay with me, if that is what she wants, but I only wanted to help her, not keep her as a pet.
I am afraid to let her outside, I live in the city, and there are so many things that could happen to her, dogs cars et al. I would appriciate any advice or care tips. Also she still has a bit if tar on her wing tips that she or I cannot get off.
Thank you
Shelley


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Shelley,
I suspect that the tar-like material you see is probably the same "trapping" substance they use here in NYC to kill pigeons. It is a dark oily substance that is coated on the window ledges and rooftops (wherever they congregate) and ends up on their feet. Eventually through the process of preaning, it ends up coating their entire bodies, damages their feathers, and prevents them from staying waterproofed. It is a slow horrible death for pigeons who have the misfortune of landing on one of these ledges. They lose a lot of feathers which eventually prevents their flying and finding cover when it rains. They die of starvation and hypothermia. 

If you can catch this bird, do so and try to clean her off. You can hold onto her until she is waterproofed again and grows back all of her flight feathers. Usually about 6 to 8 weeks. There is a product that Eileen uses for cleaning oily birds that might work great for this. I'll post it as soon as I find out the name.

Good luck.
Laura


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry I was in a hurry and neglected to read your entire post before replying!!!! 

Good for you that you caught her! I would make sure she is waterproofed and try to remove the remaining oil (i will try to get the name of the stuff) and then she will be releasable. Sounds like she loves you though, so this is a hard call. Lots of dangers in the city, but hard to know where she'd be happiest--outside or inside.

Laura


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

Laura,
Thank you so much for your answer. That is so disgusting, that that stuff was put on her on purpose. A few people have told me that she doesn't fly because she doesn't want to leave. After a few more weeks I will try again, though. I love her, and refuse to let her go until she can fly as well as any pigeon.
Thank you again
Shelley


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

I would like to know the name of the correct solvent to use for bird feathers in this condition and the exact process for the removal, so I hope that is forthcoming.

You are so right to keep the bird until it has full flight power, which will happen with replacement or with the molt which should be coming up soon for your bird anayway.

Frtunately, your bird knows all about how to survive in the city if you release her. On the other hand, the life of an inner city bird is hard and often shorttened by health/nutrition issues so it's worth considering as a house bird friend. 

If you later decide to give the bird the choice (not necessarily the right move), then release it from your place and she will know where to find you.

Just in case you aren't aware of the nutritional and preventive medical needs of your bird, especially since she is physically and psychologically stressed, here are basic guidelines to pump this bird up strong.

The heart of the pigeon diet is a seed mix which has known and generally accepted proportions. A ballpark guideline is 11-17% protein and 4-11% fat. Possible items, but not all of the possible items in the mixes are Popcorn (not popped), Trapper peas, R/C Wheat, Maple Peas, Buffalo Peas, Safflower seeds, Austrian Peas, Oat Groats, vetch, Paddy Rice, Small Yellow Corn, R/C Red and White Milo, Red Prosso Millet, Flax Seed, Malt Barley, Common Lentils, Buckwheat, Small Black Oil Sunflower, and a very few peanuts (raw/unsalted). 

Other must have essentials are greens/carrots and an avian vitamin everyday (if they don’t eat greens keep giving them and eventually they will). People in this forum like Prime vitamin which goes in the water and has a probiotic. When they get around nine months old they will start to show an interest in a good multi-element grit but they should have this available at all times. 

Though the following are not necessary everyday, they are also essential to optimum health, so once you get these basics down, other things people use are various forms of garlic, brewers yeast, various oils (fish, cod liver, olive, etc.), various teas, Apple Cider Vinegar (a few drops for a single bird or a Tsp per gallon in the water), electrolytes, bits of animal protein (mash a pinch of dried dog food and mix with the seed), good soil/clay and other supplements. All these items are an attempt to approximate the bird’s ideal wild diet. If all this is daunting, you may try various formulations of pellets made for pigeons. This can cover most bases but the various processes used to make the pellets use high heat which is a not good as many nutrients do not survive this.

While we are at it, most people medicate for canker and worms, some vaccinate for pox and PMV depending on the frequency in your area. You will get quality meds online from Jedds, Foy’s, Siegels, Global Pigeon Supplies, or the Australian Pigeon Company. Meds from pet stores are often inadequate and getting them from the vet will be expensive.


[This message has been edited by dano7 (edited June 06, 2004).]


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

Thankyou for the information. It sounds like I have been feeding her pretty well so far, but I will definately add your other suggestions to her diet. 
I want her to stay with me, I guess I just needed to know if that was O.K. She has a home with me for life. Should I even let her roam free after she can fly? I don't want anything to happen to her, she has been through so much already.
Also, I believe she is a girl, but is there anyway to tell for sure. I also believe she is young, because she tamed down so fast, and she has changed colors and grown since I've had her. Does she need to see a vet for immunizations or anything? 
I am so glad I found your web sight. I couldn't find a book on pigeon care anywhere.
We are always looking to help out pigeons, we have a flock we feed regularly (my pigeon is from another flock)
Lucy (my bird) is the 3rd pigeon I've rescued. The other two were starving babies that were taken to Sarvy Wildlife rescue, then re-released by me where I had found them.
I appriciate any info you can send me.
I love this little bird very much.
Shelley


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, the solvent. I never used any. I used butter and warm water, the oil in the butter seemed to break down the tar. It was a slow, hard process, I would have much rather found something that worked faster. 
What I did was get her wet in room temp. water, then put oily butter on the tar and gently press her feathers between wet warm rags. It helped, but it is far from perfect.
Shelley


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shelley,

I just want to thank you for taking in and caring for this very needy bird. You have done a great job with her.

I have used Dawn dishwash liquid, as it was advertised that they used it on ducks that had oil slick on them.

I have also used a product called Basic H with water, but sparingly, as it cuts thru everything and cleans everything out including the pigeon dust! It is organic and in no way hurts the feathering. It also kills any lice and mites, as it goes into their pores and drowns them!

Treesa


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for that information Treesa.

Shelley, great you will keep her. I think it is a hen but I can supply you with a list of traits for you to observe if you like.

Check my other post for preventive medication and bird supply vendors.

She needs some flying room in your place, but you have to really assess the dangers, hot tephlon type pans have deadly vapor, ceiling fans, open toilet bowls, etc. 

The most powerful rule of outside flying is "if you don't want to lose your bird, don't let it outside". While this is true, there are many situations where a bird can fly some without too much risk. But your situation will be very problematical because the bird is wild, alone, untrained etc. so you would be better off with an outside aviary if this is possible. You can also take your bird places in your car (I can give you technique on this later).


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

When our kitty ran through the neighbors freshly tarred driveway, the vet recommended, we use a tar based dandruff shampoo to get rid of the tar. After repeated washings most of the tar came off. 
Just an idea.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Shelley,

That was a great idea using butter to dissolve the tar! You could also have used olive oil to dissolve the tar. I've used peanut butter in a similar fashion to remove gum (the peanuts provide a mild abrasive quality). In each case, follow up with a soap solution to remove the combined gunk. Several applications may be necessary to remove all of it.

------------------
Terri B


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the wealth of information. Please anything else you know, I am always glad for more. This is my first pigeon I have ever fell completely in love with, having spent so much time with her and all. I want her to have the best of everything, so I need as much help as possible.
I haven't been able to stop thinking about the fact that this substance on her was some sort of pigeon trap. Isn't there any laws protecting our urban wild animals from such cruel treatment. Since I have been learning about Rock Pigeons, it seems to me they are the most misunderstood bird around. Here they have this wonderful history with mankind that goes back thousands of years, and this is the thanks they get. I will do anything I can to help these birds, but what can be done to stop the "tar trapping" and other forms of "exstermination?
Shelley


----------



## Eileen (Aug 17, 2002)

Shelley, the name of the stuff Laura was talking about that I use is called Artwash. You can order it from a website called Rembrandt Graphics. I like that the best because it's soy based & if the birds ingest it it's safe.
But you can also use Goo Gone, which you can get in most craft stores (like Michael's).

With cottonballs, spread the oil on the bird, make sure you get underneath the wings too. Then wash the bird off in a warm to hot (not too hot, about 102 degrees) water with 10% Dawn (yes the dishwashing detergent).
You'll probably have to do it 2-3 times to get the bird clean & it will probably seem a little oily but that's OK. If you are going to release the bird, just make sure the waterproofing is OK, but if you plan on keeping her then you don't have to worry as much.

Shelley, feel free to let me know if you have any other questions. E-mail is better, I don't always have time to come here.
Good luck!!

[This message has been edited by Eileen (edited June 07, 2004).]

[This message has been edited by Eileen (edited June 07, 2004).]


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you again, Eileen and everyone else. She still has tar on her wing tips I haven't been able to get off, I will try this method. 
By the way, I have been keeping my eye out to see if anymore of this flock has gotten "tarred" so far, they seem O.K.
I was also wondering about pigeon behavior. Sometimes Lucy (my pigeon friend) stands in one place and flaps her wings so hard she turns in a circle, but she doesn't lift off. Why does she do that?
Shelley


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

"I was also wondering about pigeon behavior. Sometimes Lucy (my pigeon friend) stands in one place and flaps her wings so hard she turns in a circle, but she doesn't lift off. Why does she do that?"

Hi Shelley,
My guess is, they are just so darn happy, they can't contain themselves. lol. 

All my 'housed' pigeons enjoy doing that & they look like they are 'dancing'. I love watching them.
Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cindy,

That is so true!!!! Mine do that, especially in the morning, like "it's party time".

It may also be a form of excercise, it is just so cute to watch them flapping their wings and turning and bouncing like, up and down off the floor!LOL I can almost hear some rap music in the background.

Treesa


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

We call it "doing broddies"
Shelley


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Surely that tar stuff people put on roofs etc.. must me illegal?!

Or are the rules different over their?


----------



## Eileen (Aug 17, 2002)

Nope, it is not illegal. When I found out about a few of them, I did an internet search, surely thinking I'd find out how horrific it is - instead, there are tons of sites & where to get it, how to apply it, etc.
In fact, one of the Home Depots in Long Island use it, then call us to "come & get the sick birds" because it's upsetting their customers.
Sadly, pigeons (and European Starlings & sparrows) are not protected in any way.

[This message has been edited by Eileen (edited June 08, 2004).]


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

Pigeon lovers, et al:

I am glad that I decided to keep my little feathered friend. Another thing that I wonder, is she lonely for pigeon company. She likes to ride in the car with me, but sometimes she will see other pigeons, and gets very agitated. What can I do, if anything. 
Shelley


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

**bumping up for Jules***


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2004)

What does that mean?


----------

